# m&p 9c mag loading



## jma20a (Mar 10, 2015)

just picked up the m&p 9C, i am having a hard time loading the mags that came with the gun. is it normal to have to struggle this much just to load the mags?

i have a HK vp9 and its easy to load the mags even when they were brand new.

im having a hard time getting the first and last round loaded.

when i loaded my hornday critical duty rounds the tip of the round catches the notch in the mag for the mag catch and i have to take off the base plate to get the rounds out.

is this normal?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

The mags can be very difficult to load. Not sure about your specific magazine.

The part where you have to remove the *base plate* doesn't sound right


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

When new, they are stiff and need to be loaded to as close to maximum as you can get them to start the process of easing the spring. M&P 9mm magazines have a more pronounced slope to the follower on the right side and this makes loading that first round more difficult... until the spring is eased up a bit and you get used to doing this.

I have an M&P 9c and it is a fine little gun and quite accurate. With the largest back strap on the grip, it fills my hand very nicely and becomes a very good carry gun. And I can load both magazines to their full capacity without a problem.


----------



## jma20a (Mar 10, 2015)

pic said:


> The mags can be very difficult to load. Not sure about your specific magazine.
> 
> The part where you have to remove the *base plate* doesn't sound right


the ridges on the round its self get hung up if they are not perfectly level with the follower. i picked up some federal hst rounds and they dont catch the notch


----------

